# Birds at the feeder



## ironhead (May 23, 2006)

These were taken thru the window.


----------



## Gypo Logger (May 24, 2006)

The hummingbird seems to be the easiest bird to take pictures of because they stand still and you can get very close to them. Before the summer is out I will try to get better pictures, but this wasn't bad at all for a first time shoot.
John


----------



## Gypo Logger (May 24, 2006)

The hummingbird seems to be the easiest bird to take pictures of because they stand still and you can get very close to them. Before the summer is out I will try to get better pictures, but this wasn't bad at all for a first time shoot. 
Great shots ironhead, especially the Baltimore Oriole.
John


----------



## buzz sawyer (May 24, 2006)

That's some great stop action - what shutter speed did you use?


----------



## Gypo Logger (May 25, 2006)

Hi Buzz, I'm not totaly sure about the shutter speed, but I set it on manual at F 7.1 and 1/1000 of a second, however, the flash knocked it back to 1/500 second as far as i can gather. Will try without flash but lose DOF and or shutter speed unless I can get underneath the subject with a background that's not backlite.
John


----------



## Gypo Logger (May 25, 2006)

Buzz, here's the data on the previous picture. Why the flash drops the shutter speed down to 1/500 I don't have a clue.
John

File size: 104082 bytes 
File date: 2006:05:24 17:09:00 
Camera make: NIKON CORPORATION 
Camera model: NIKON D70 
Date/Time: 2006:04:29 16:16:16 
Resolution: 800 x 488 
Flash used: Yes (auto, return light detected) 
Focal length: 105.0mm (35mm equivalent: 157mm) 
Exposure time: 0.0020 s (1/500) 
Aperture: f/16.0 
Whitebalance: Manual 
Light Source: Flash 
Metering Mode: matrix 
Exposure: Manual 
Exposure Mode: Auto bracketing 
Jpeg process: Progressive


----------



## lovetheoutdoors (May 25, 2006)

Dang fellas those are some nice pics, what camera are you guys using? makes mine look terrible!


----------



## rbtree (May 25, 2006)

Gypo, whenever a flash is installed, it automatically drops the set shutter speed to its highest sync speed.

I'm jealous, my 1D max sync is 1/250th sec. I'm surprised your D70 is synched that high..


----------



## rbtree (May 25, 2006)

These were shot with my little Canon Pro1


----------



## rbtree (May 25, 2006)

And these with my new Canon EOS 1D Mark2, both 8 mp, but the 35 is incredible...the lens is a 300mm f/2.8....that is one big piece of glass.


----------



## ironhead (May 25, 2006)

wow! Those are great pics Gypo. I did'nt know the hummingbirds feed at night too. My camera is just a sony digital. I'm working on getting some pics with the window open but it will take some time if i have enough patience.


----------



## Gypo Logger (May 25, 2006)

Ironhead, the pictures were actually taken in broad daylight, however, because of the small aperature and the flash, the foreground becomes exposed while the background which was a forest and quite a distance away, shows as an underexposed matte since the flash was basicly illuminating empty air and had nothing to reflect off of other than the foreground subject matter.
Roger, really excellent pictures and glad you're enjoying your new camera.
John


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jun 30, 2006)

Here's some Alaskan wallpaper.
Which way to the beech?
Jack


----------



## HELSEL (Jun 30, 2006)

Hey John how was your trip? Nice to see ya back.


Rick


----------



## kdhotsaw (Jul 2, 2006)

*;ittle leroi yhe photographer*

good to see you back leroi what jail have you been incarated in? ol ken,


----------

